# Spraying ceiling beams with insulation



## Victorian Painting (Dec 13, 2010)

I am going with a latex based dry fall product to paint a ceiling with an existing paint job on it. There is also one new area in which the beams have been sprayed with a fire rated insulation, not foam but almost like a closed cell fiber material, do you guys foresee any problems using the same paint for this area?


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

I would make sure my rep sees no problem with this system before I use his dry fall. Wonder if the dry fall will be compatible with the fire rated insulation. I would get someone in your vendors tech services or someone to sign off on that. Just me I guess.


----------



## Victorian Painting (Dec 13, 2010)

I did a test with plain old ceiling white to see how latex would react and it seemed to cover well overtop of the material. Just curious about dry fall, it's actually Benjamin Moore's "Sweep-Up" product that I'm using.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a customer that wanted this once. My rep suggested a latex based dryfall, after contacting an insulation company about the usual fire retardant spray particulate. Bang on the money for what I expected. Test spot seemed to work out.

There were no budget for the customer to do job however so it never went through. We did a lot of other work for them though


----------



## Victorian Painting (Dec 13, 2010)

Great to hear BC..thanks a mil for the feedback! The coverage with this product is amazing from what I hear and being inexpensive more appropriate to spray. Why don't people use if for interior ceilings? does it have a different finish from regular ceiling paint?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Victorian Painting said:


> Great to hear BC..thanks a mil for the feedback! The coverage with this product is amazing from what I hear and being inexpensive more appropriate to spray. Why don't people use if for interior ceilings? does it have a different finish from regular ceiling paint?


good question.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Victorian Painting said:


> Great to hear BC..thanks a mil for the feedback! The coverage with this product is amazing from what I hear and being inexpensive more appropriate to spray. Why don't people use if for interior ceilings? does it have a different finish from regular ceiling paint?


The benefit of dryfall is that it is sweepable after falling about 15 feet. MOST interior ceilings are not nearly this high so there is no benefit to using dryfall. It's most appropriate for higher areas like the top of commercial buildings that are much higher than the average household ceiling. Some can fall 10 feet, some need 15. The humidity, warmth etc. will effect the drop rate as well, I did a 16 foot ceiling in a heated building and there was still black residue on the floor ( 99% swept up, and it was unfinished, so it didn't matter ) Just have to be cautious.

In my experience, you need a larger tip to spray dryfall than the regular ceiling paint that I use. You'll end up applying the paint thicker, and this is not needed for the houses I've worked on.

The biggest negative with dryfall is that it's almost like spraying sand because it dries so quickly, it wears out your tips extremely fast! When I account for this, as well as the spreadrate, I'd rather use my go-to ceiling paint ( which is actually a little cheaper than I get my dryfall anyways )

And that's why I don't use dryfall on the average ceiling


----------

